

"If there's a watershed on the TV then why isn't there one for the internet?" - auxbuss
http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/campaigners-we-need-more-controls-to-back-up-scottish-anti-porn-laws.21411684

======
DanBC
The "watershed" is an informal arrangement among broadcasters.

Before the watershed programmes should be appropriate for the audience. After
the watershed programmes can have more adult content.

Currently the watershed is 9pm. Cable TV and tv on demand have systems to ask
people if they've over certain ages or to provide warnings about content.

> Highlands and Islands MSP Rhoda Grant said: "If there's a watershed on the
> TV then why isn't there one for the internet?"

Computer illiteracy is worrisome when it's among the general population. It's
scary when it's among people making laws.

